# shipping a bike to Puerto Rico??



## mruiz (Feb 16, 2013)

A friend wants me to ship him a middleweight Schwinn to puerto Rico. I have it box to a min H-26 L 39 1/2 W- 8 inches.
Were is the best place to go? UPS or FEDEX. Since the post office no longer sends regular mail. Any sugestions?
 Mitch


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Feb 16, 2013)

*Fedex*

I use and like fedex.


----------



## mruiz (Feb 16, 2013)

I will try them monday. That you.
 Mitch


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 16, 2013)

*Standard mail*

I confused. Why do people say you can't ship bikes in the mail anymore? Is it just alot of misinformation?


----------



## mruiz (Feb 16, 2013)

That is what the post office said on regular mail.


----------



## bikeboy1340 (Feb 16, 2013)

*FedEx*

I have always used FedEx to ship bikes and bike parts.  All with good results.


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 16, 2013)

As long as it's not over 130 inches in length and girth combined you can ship it what they call standard post at the post offic. A 54" x 29"  8" bike box is 128".


----------



## brassbusterpc (Feb 17, 2013)

*Shipping to Puerto Rico*

I've shipped several bicycle's, frame's and part's to Puerto Rico and always use USPS. BEST price. Example: A repeat buyer bought 2 frame's from me, Bought a box from FedEx boxed and packed the frame's very well took it back to Kinko-FedEx, weight 54 lbs price $126.00 NO WAY. Went to Post Office same weight same box price $41.00. Only down fall 12 day's to get there. Break the bike down and pack it tight and use USPS.


----------



## Gordon (Feb 17, 2013)

*Standard Post*

Old service called parcel post has been upgraded and renamed standard post. New service includes tracking. Ebay and other online businesses will not be able to print standard post labels until sometime in March, so you have to go to the window at the post office. Still the best deal around I think.


----------



## mruiz (Feb 17, 2013)

Gordon said:


> Old service called parcel post has been upgraded and renamed standard post. New service includes tracking. Ebay and other online businesses will not be able to print standard post labels until sometime in March, so you have to go to the window at the post office. Still the best deal around I think.




Crassey
 Now you got the record strait, and me too.

 Thank you
 mitch


----------



## militarymonark (Feb 17, 2013)

USPS just upped their prices and some of the shipping details so check everything out before shipping USPS. Although one good changed is that tracking is included in parcel post and up. Not called parcel post anymore though. I trust fedex more than any other.


----------



## mruiz (Feb 19, 2013)

*crazy money*

Well forget FEDEX and UPS= they want 200$ from Virginia to P.R. In the smallest box avaliable to pack a middlweight.
 30 X 26X8.
 Standard post wa 97$ smacks.
 were are we going, with shipping?
 Mitch


----------



## rideahiggins (Feb 19, 2013)

*Standard post*

Are you sure your looking at the price for standard post? You have to click other options to see it. I tried it with 48 pounds 30x26x8 going to San Juan and got just under $52. I just guessed a weight a city. Your weight and city may be different but I wouldn't think it would make a $45 differance. And I'm going from Indiana not Virginia.
http://postcalc.usps.gov/MailServic...ilingTime=8:00 AM&rect=True&l=30&h=26&w=8&g=0


----------



## mruiz (Feb 19, 2013)

rideahiggins said:


> Are you sure your looking at the price for standard post? You have to click other options to see it. I tried it with 48 pounds 30x26x8 going to San Juan and got just under $52. I just guessed a weight a city. Your weight and city may be different but I wouldn't think it would make a $45 differance. And I'm going from Indiana not Virginia.
> http://postcalc.usps.gov/MailServic...ilingTime=8:00 AM&rect=True&l=30&h=26&w=8&g=0




I went strait to the post office this moring. Something is not right!
What the postmaster said is that the new tracking label system, prices have change.
That is all I know.
 Mitch


----------

